# How to close gaps between roof and soffit?



## posylane (May 13, 2010)

Can you use some metal screening (thinking hardware cloth) and expanding foam?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Spray Great Stuff expanding foam into the gaps and allow to dry for a day and then use an abrasive sanding sponge to smooth it out and surface skim coat the exterior with a colored caulk, Vulkem from Tremco works good, with a matching color to the shingles or gutters.

I have repaired 1-2 foot diameter squirrel holes in wooden soffits that way with an additional backing for support. 

Ed


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd hate to run into those squirrels in the attic!!! 2' diameter holes ............ Keep in mind rodents and bugs love the spray foam...... 1/4" hardware cloth as mentioned.

Be safe, Gary


----------

